# 7Artisans to announce an RF 10mm f/2.8 Fisheye soon



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 18, 2021)

> According to Sony Addict, 7Artisans will be releasing an RF 10mm f/2.8 fisheye for full-frame. They will also be launching three new APS-C lenses for various crop sensor mounts.
> 7Artisans RF 10mm f/2.8 Fisheye Specifications:
> 
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Jan 19, 2021)

Apparently a Samyang Cine 14mm T3.1 has also been announced:








Samyang expands its cine lens lineup with the new 14mm T3.1 VDSLR Mk2


Samyang has today announced their new wide-angle 14mm T3.1 VDSLR Mk2 lens, expanding their cine lens lineup to a total of five. It joins the 24mm T1.5, 35mm T1.5, 50mm T1.5 and 85mm T1.5 to round out the set quite nicely. As with the others, the new 14mm T3.1 VDSLR Mk2 lens is available in […]




www.diyphotography.net


----------



## Antono Refa (Jan 20, 2021)

Full frame fisheye with 10mm focal length? Which projection would it use?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 20, 2021)

Antono Refa said:


> Full frame fisheye with 10mm focal length? Which projection would it use?


Does it matter? Software will be able to change the projection to anything else.

It still won’t get you the coverage of the Nikon 7.5mm or it’s replacement the Nikon 8mm full frame circular fisheye. Or close to the ultimate fisheye so far for FF cameras, the Nikon 6.5mm with a 220º field of view, yep, it can see behind itself! It was originally developed for atmospheric observations.


----------



## Antono Refa (Jan 20, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Does it matter? Software will be able to change the projection to anything else.



I'm curios.

Also, take that attitude to the extreme, and you can tell people to shoot everything with a fisheye, change projection to rectilinear with software, and crop. Voila, cheap replacement to the 800mm f/5.6.



privatebydesign said:


> It still won’t get you the coverage of the Nikon 7.5mm or it’s replacement the Nikon 8mm full frame circular fisheye.



An EF 8-15mm f/4L and adapter combo would get one there.



privatebydesign said:


> Or close to the ultimate fisheye so far for FF cameras, the Nikon 6.5mm with a 220º field of view, yep, it can see behind itself! It was originally developed for atmospheric observations.



There's a Nikon F to Canon RF adapter that would allow mounting the Nikon 6.5mm on RF cameras. I'm not sure how many photographers have the deep pockets to buy it, and a real usage scenario for it, e.g. VR.


----------

